# Ebro Foods ¿Posible refugio frente a inflación?



## ajmens (4 Ene 2022)

Dentro de las empresas españolas la que mejor puede encarar la inflación en mi opinión es Ebro Foods,
Lo expongo:

Líder Mundial en venta de arroz y segundo en pasta.
Demanda inelástica con la variación de precios (productos de 1º necesidad)
Muy internacionalizada, España solo supone un 8% de su mercado.
Su negocio surfea la inflación ya que la repercute directamente a su cliente final.
Negocio muy fácil de automatizar (no tiene que subir salarios), acaba de abrir una nueva planta automatizada.
Dividendos constantes y sólidos.
Los propietarios están comprando mas acciones (mirar siguiente enlace) Ebro Foods SA Insider Trading Activity
Negocio participado por el Estado a través del SEPI (Intereses estratégicos)
Los accionistas mayoritarios (entre ellos los March) cuentan con el 75% de la empresa, pocas acciones en flotacion en bolsa, por lo que es muy estable.
Acaban de pagar a sus empleados con acciones (nadie paga así a sus empleados si espera que baje en bolsa en breve, o si espera una OPA).
Cierres de las Hostelería y Restauración (no venden a ese sector sino al consumidor final en el hogar)
Desde luego no sirve para dar el pelotazo (negocio muy estable) pero creo que para blindarse frente a la inflación es de las mejores opciones.

¿Que opinais?

Creo que acaba de hacer suelo, después del reparto de dividendo extraordinario que han dado en diciembre, abro este hilo para ir colgando noticias y hacer seguimiento de la acción.


----------



## ajmens (4 Ene 2022)

Despues del dividendo de diciembre han vuelto a comprar los insiders (unos 600.000 euros) Ebro Foods SA Insider Trading Activity, lo que augura futuras buenas noticias, tienen que especificar que van a hacer con el dinero de la venta de Panzani, si solo van a hacer reducción de deuda o comprar el resto de Pastas Garofalo (controlan el 51%), o otra compra interesante, el tiempo dirá...


----------



## ajmens (4 Ene 2022)

El dividendo no creo que lo suban este año, pero espero que la valoración de la acción tenga en cuenta las subidas de la inflación a partir de ahora. El año que viene si creo que subirian el dividendo en función a la inflación.


----------



## ajmens (4 Ene 2022)

Sí, este año se queda en 0,57 Euros por lo que dijeron en la junta, me refería para 2023.


----------



## XXavier (4 Ene 2022)

En 2020 y 2021 hubo dos dividendos extraordinarios, y el de 2020 fue enorme...


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Ene 2022)

yo estoy largo desde el año pasado.


----------



## XXavier (4 Ene 2022)

Es verdad. Ebro no es una compra adecuada. También es cierto es que –si se piensa en el dividendo– es difícil fiarse de algo dentro de la bolsa de España... Muchos dividendos 'atractivos' por su rentabilidad resultan, tras pensarlo un poco más, de un riesgo muy alto...


----------



## The Hellion (4 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En 2020 y 2021 hubo dos dividendos extraordinarios, y el de 2020 fue enorme...



Porque vendieron partes de la empresa y en vez de reinvertir, devolvieron el dinero a los accionistas. 

0,57 euros de dividendo en una acción española, que cotiza en torno a los 17 euros, que liquida activos y no reinvierte, que no tiene mayores perspectivas de incremento de valor, no me parece la mejor opción posible. 

Con esos mismos 17 euros compras cinco acciones de faes, que es otra en lateral eterno y que ahora está en un punto relativamente bajo del canal, y te embolsas aproximadamente un euro de dividendos al año. 

Por no hablar de las eternas REE y Enagas.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Porque vendieron partes de la empresa y en vez de reinvertir, devolvieron el dinero a los accionistas.
> 
> 0,57 euros de dividendo en una acción española, que cotiza en torno a los 17 euros, que liquida activos y no reinvierte, que no tiene mayores perspectivas de incremento de valor, no me parece la mejor opción posible.
> 
> ...



Sigue a don Amancio


----------



## Legio_VII (4 Ene 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Dentro de las empresas españolas la que mejor puede encarar la inflación en mi opinión es Ebro Foods,
> Lo expongo:
> 
> Líder Mundial en venta de arroz y segundo en pasta.
> ...



Yo opino que tendriamos que estudiar su estructura de costes. ¿Es propietaria de tierras y tiene asegurada la materia prima que necesita? ¿Como le afecta la subida de los fertilizantes? en fin, que habria que rascar un poco mas para saber si es una buena opcion para protegerse de la inflacion o todo lo contrario.....


----------



## ajmens (4 Ene 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Yo opino que tendriamos que estudiar su estructura de costes. ¿Es propietaria de tierras y tiene asegurada la materia prima que necesita? ¿Como le afecta la subida de los fertilizantes? en fin, que habria que rascar un poco mas para saber si es una buena opcion para protegerse de la inflacion o todo lo contrario.....



Son buenas cuestiones, te respondo con mis reflexiones:

No son propietarios de tierras, salvo alguna cosa en India, pero tampoco lo veo un handicap, es más creo que es beneficioso, ya que les permite flexibilizar costes al poder seleccionar la materia prima de los lugares que tengan mayor cosecha ese año.
La subida de los precios de la materia prima si les afecta pero si hacen las cosas correctamente deberíar poder evitar la inflacion repercutiendosela al consumidor final, el arroz es difícilmente sustituible por otros alimentos, antes se quitaran las carnes rojas mas caras que un arroz de algo mas de calidad. La agenda 2030 además sirve de catalizador de lo anterior, promoviendo el consumo de proteinas de origen vegetal como la chia, la quinoa...
Tienen que poder saber jugar con los tiempos al ser un intermediario entre productor y consumidor, esa es la clave para surfear la inflación, ya que tienen que comprar a tiempo para vender luego mas tarde mas caro repercutiendo la inflación al consumidor. Ejemplo: supongamos que ahora compran arroz para todo el año 2022 con un sobrecoste frente al 2021 del 40%, ese mismo arroz lo venderán a finales de 2022 cuando la inflación haga que el sobrecoste sea del 60% frente al 2021. *La clave es estar seguros de que la inflación no es temporal sino que estamos entrando en una espiral hiperinflacionaria con el claro objetivo de destruir las monedas fiat actuales (creo que los directivos son conscientes de esto y de ahí las compras).*
En un escenario de hiperinflación galopante solo veo un riesgo, que no sean capaces de encontrar materia prima en el mercado, pero amigos en ese caso lo que menos me preocuparía es la bolsa, si el primer comercializador de arroz del mundo no puede hacer negocio solo puede significar una cosa, Hambre...


----------



## XXavier (4 Ene 2022)

Me parecen convincentes los argumentos de ajmens... Si yo soy pesimista con esta empresa es porque percibo un cierto desánimo en su proyecto, y no me han gustado los generosos dividendos extraordinarios de este año y del pasado, porque me parecen un signo de liquidación... Aunque comprendo que los accionistas estén complacidos...


----------



## ajmens (4 Ene 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Porque vendieron partes de la empresa y en vez de reinvertir, devolvieron el dinero a los accionistas.
> 
> 0,57 euros de dividendo en una acción española, que cotiza en torno a los 17 euros, que liquida activos y no reinvierte, que no tiene mayores perspectivas de incremento de valor, no me parece la mejor opción posible.
> 
> ...



REE no me parece un buen valor refugio al igual que Enagas, sus ingresos dependen de Reales Decretos que se actualizan cada varios años, y no tienen en cuenta la inflación. Su dividendo es muy jugoso pero sus ingresos no estan asegurados de seguir el ritmo inflacionario. REE va a bajar el dividendo este año que viene mismamente.


----------



## ajmens (4 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Me parecen convincentes los argumentos de ajmens... Si yo soy pesimista con esta empresa es porque percibo un cierto desánimo en su proyecto, y no me han gustado los generosos dividendos extraordinarios de este año y del pasado, porque me parecen un signo de liquidación... Aunque comprendo que los accionistas estén complacidos...



Han quitado los negocios de pasta seca, que son claramente los que menos margen tienen en un escenario inflacionario, tampoco me gusta que repartan dividendo en lugar de buscar opciones de compra en el mercado, (aunque las bajadas posteriores al dividendo extraordinario del año pasado, ha permitido a los insiders hacerse con muchas acciones de minoristas a precio de derribo, lo que explicaria esta politica)


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

Es una empresa de puta madre para poner ordenes de compra en las caidas y mantenerla decadas, cobrando puntualmente los dividendos.

Hoy a lo mejor no te parecerá a precios de hoy demasiado atractiva por el dividendo vs precio, pero el que compró hace años, se está embolsando una burrada de dinero puntualmente y da una estabilidad a la cartera de puta madre.


----------



## Kalevala (4 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> yo estoy largo desde el año pasado.



Yo también.
Y muy descontento con el resultado. En el mismo plazo Ahold-Delayce y General Mills han subido y están en máximos mientras que Ebro sigue ahí parada.
Y con dividendos similares si No mejores.


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Ene 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Yo también.
> Y muy descontento con el resultado. En el mismo plazo Ahold-Delayce y General Mills han subido y están en máximos mientras que Ebro sigue ahí parada.
> Y con dividendos similares si No mejores.



No se puede acertar siempre.
¿Crees que estamos a tiempo de cambiar o ya se nos ha pasado el tren?


----------



## Kalevala (4 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No se puede acertar siempre.
> ¿Crees que estamos a tiempo de cambiar o ya se nos ha pasado el tren?



Ni idea. De momento sigo en Ebro echando un ojo a las otras.


----------



## SaRmY (5 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué invertir en una empresa que va a decrecer en los próximos 2 años?


----------



## ashe (5 Ene 2022)

¿es española o "española"? porque lo único que puede tener algo de futuro viable son las que se basa en necesidades básicas como alimentación, combustible y esas cosas


----------



## ajmens (5 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> ¿es española o "española"? porque lo único que puede tener algo de futuro viable son las que se basa en necesidades básicas como alimentación, combustible y esas cosas



La empresa es de sus accionistas como cualquier empresa, pero cotiza en bolsa española.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Ene 2022)

El unico refugio realmente efectivo contra la inflacion, es la Bolsa americana, el SP500, y si no quieres todo el SP500, Bank of America, JPMorgan, Berkshire Hathaway, Apple, Microsoft y Franco-Nevada, todos doblan cada 5 años.


----------



## Ungaunga (5 Ene 2022)

Compra un ETF de consumer staples mundial o europea y déjate de stock picking. O mejor 50% consumer staples mundial y 50% consumer staples Europa.


----------



## Ungaunga (5 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es una empresa de puta madre para poner ordenes de compra en las caidas y mantenerla decadas, cobrando puntualmente los dividendos.
> 
> Hoy a lo mejor no te parecerá a precios de hoy demasiado atractiva por el dividendo vs precio, pero el que compró hace años, se está embolsando una burrada de dinero puntualmente y da una estabilidad a la cartera de puta madre.



Presente.


----------



## estertores (5 Ene 2022)

Un riesgo que le veo a esta empresa es que puede ser de las primeras en ser intervenidas por el Estado en caso de que haya escasez de alimentos y/o hiperinflación de estos.

Por lo demás si me parece una opción interesante para tener en cartera.


----------



## cerilloprieto (5 Ene 2022)

Lo que menos me gusta es que tiene un volumen de negociación de mierda. Hoy por ejemplo, sólo lleva negociadas hasta ahora 9.600 acciones. Ni que fuese una del MAB.


----------



## Orooo (5 Ene 2022)

Invertirias en comestibles y bebestibles Abdul de la bolsa de Zimbabue?
Pues con esto lo mismo.


----------



## ajmens (5 Ene 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Invertirias en comestibles y bebestibles Abdul de la bolsa de Zimbabue?
> Pues con esto lo mismo.



Es el primer comercializador de arroz de EEUU, no me parece un mercado pequeño, además España solo representa un 8% de su cifra de negocio. Que cotice aquí no tiene importancia.


----------



## porcospin (5 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El unico refugio realmente efectivo contra la inflacion, es la Bolsa americana, el SP500, y si no quieres todo el SP500, Bank of America, JPMorgan, Berkshire Hathaway, Apple, Microsoft y Franco-Nevada, todos doblan cada 5 años.



aunque es un clasico que todos deberian de saber, beneficios pasados no garantizan beneficios futuros,


----------



## ajmens (5 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Lo que menos me gusta es que tiene un volumen de negociación de mierda. Hoy por ejemplo, sólo lleva negociadas hasta ahora 9.600 acciones. Ni que fuese una del MAB.



Si eso es cierto, parece que hay intereses en que la acción no sea vistosa de cara al publico general. Es curioso que no este en el Ibex 35 cuando en el mismo el sector financiero esta sobre representado, con bancos de chichinabo.


----------



## Orooo (5 Ene 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Es el primer comercializador de arroz de EEUU, no me parece un mercado pequeño, además España solo representa un 8% de su cifra de negocio. Que cotice aquí no tiene importancia.



No veo que esta accion se haya comportado mejor contra la inflación que cualquier otra cosa mas segura como el MSCI World.


----------



## Beholder (5 Ene 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Dentro de las empresas españolas la que mejor puede encarar la inflación en mi opinión es Ebro Foods,
> Lo expongo:
> 
> Líder Mundial en venta de arroz y segundo en pasta.
> ...



Yo compre hace dos semanas x lo mismo que dices. Aunque no soy ningún genio... Me apunto al hilo.


----------



## ajmens (5 Ene 2022)

Han vuelto a comprar a día 4 aunque muy poca cantidad,








Ebro Foods SA Insider Trading Activity


Track insider transactions across markets




www.insiderscreener.com


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy en ella pero no termino de fiarme, por:



XXavier dijo:


> Me parecen convincentes los argumentos de ajmens... Si yo soy pesimista con esta empresa es porque percibo un cierto desánimo en su proyecto, y no me han gustado los generosos dividendos extraordinarios de este año y del pasado, porque me parecen un signo de liquidación... Aunque comprendo que los accionistas estén complacidos...


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> ¿Por qué invertir en una empresa que va a decrecer en los próximos 2 años?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 894217



Y esto por qué?


----------



## ddeltonin (5 Ene 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Un riesgo que le veo a esta empresa es que puede ser de las primeras en ser intervenidas por el Estado en caso de que haya escasez de alimentos y/o hiperinflación de estos.
> 
> Por lo demás si me parece una opción interesante para tener en cartera.



Antes de ser intervenida por el Estado, habran volado mucho antes todas las cuentas bancarias. Yo prefiero en una situacion DEFCON5 el dinero en titulos de empresas serias a tenerlo en una cuenta del Santander.

Si llegan a expropiar Ebro Foods, estariamos hablando de(yo por lo menos) salir a la calle con un machete buscando carne sociali***, ya daria todo igual.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2022)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Antes de ser intervenida por el Estado, habran volado mucho antes todas las cuentas bancarias. Yo prefiero en una situacion DEFCON5 el dinero en titulos de empresas serias a tenerlo en una cuenta del Santander.
> 
> Si llegan a expropiar Ebro Foods, estariamos hablando de(yo por lo menos) salir a la calle con un machete buscando carne sociali***, ya daria todo igual.



Estás flipando, es justo al revés, antes expropian "temporalmente" a una empresa que robar a manos llenas de los depósitos de los españoles.

No sé por qué dices eso cuando es un riesgo lógico y diario. Sin llegar a tanto a cualquier empresa pueden subirles los impuestos (o el IVA, y que no se repercuta) y joderte bien.


----------



## ddeltonin (5 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estás flipando, es justo al revés, antes expropian "temporalmente" a una empresa que robar a manos llenas de los depósitos de los españoles.
> 
> No sé por qué dices eso cuando es un riesgo lógico y diario. Sin llegar a tanto a cualquier empresa pueden subirles los impuestos (o el IVA, y que no se repercuta) y joderte bien.




Claro, van a expropiar una entidad que pertenece entre otros a Corporacion Financiera Alba(March) o a S.A. Damm, y que seguro que está por ahí detrás Blackrock, en vez de al Paco o Charo de turno.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2022)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Claro, van a expropiar una entidad que pertenece entre otros a Corporacion Financiera Alba(March) o a S.A. Damm, y que seguro que está por ahí detrás Blackrock, en vez de al Paco o Charo de turno.



Bueno, sería algo "temporal", como ya han hecho con los confinamientos jodiendo a hoteles y aerolíneas. Y eso no causaría reaccion de la masa (no entiendo tu reacción de salir a quemar algo), quitar depósitos sí podría...


----------



## ajmens (5 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estás flipando, es justo al revés, antes expropian "temporalmente" a una empresa que robar a manos llenas de los depósitos de los españoles.
> 
> No sé por qué dices eso cuando es un riesgo lógico y diario. Sin llegar a tanto a cualquier empresa pueden subirles los impuestos (o el IVA, y que no se repercuta) y joderte bien.



No hay necesidades de expropiar nada en entornos inflacionarios, la propia inflación es la expropiación. Lo que si puede existir es regulación de precios como en Venezuela. Pero bueno de esto le libra que esta muy internacionalizada, no veo regulaciones de precios en EEUU por ejemplo.
Pero en ningun caso puede joder del todo al comercializador (de alguna forma tendría que compensarlo el estado) o pueden verse en el riesgo de desabastecimiento serio.
Además nuestro sistema tiene mucha grasa que quemar (consumo de carne, bebidas deportivas, restaurantes, productos exóticos...) antes de tocar cosas tan serias como el arroz.


----------



## SaRmY (6 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y esto por qué?



Acabo de buscar información sobre Ebro y las estimaciones acerca de los ingresos en los próximos 2 años, parece que se debe a los problemas de costes que está teniendo que soportar la empresa así como la reducción en las cosechas de arroz debido a la sequía.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ene 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Acabo de buscar información sobre Ebro y las estimaciones acerca de los ingresos en los próximos 2 años, parece que se debe a los problemas de costes que está teniendo que soportar la empresa así como la reducción en las cosechas de arroz debido a la sequía.



Qué costes sufre sólo ella?

Y lo del arroz si es mundial subirá el precio de todo el arroz y así compensará.


----------



## SaRmY (6 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué costes sufre sólo ella?
> 
> Y lo del arroz si es mundial subirá el precio de todo el arroz y así compensará.




Costes en los ámbitos de la logística, las materias primas agrícolas y auxiliares así como en la energía y esto no afecta sólo a Ebro. 

Ya han subido los precios y eso también les perjudica, ya que la competencia en Asia pacífico no lo ha hecho. Parece ser que la importante reducción sufrida en la cosecha norteamericana y la sequía en el Guadalquivir van a mermar los futuros rendimientos.


----------



## ajmens (6 Ene 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Costes en los ámbitos de la logística, las materias primas agrícolas y auxiliares así como en la energía y esto no afecta sólo a Ebro.
> 
> Ya han subido los precios y eso también les perjudica, ya que la competencia en Asia pacífico no lo ha hecho. Parece ser que la importante reducción sufrida en la cosecha norteamericana y la sequía en el Guadalquivir van a mermar los futuros rendimientos.



Pero ellos no tienen mercado en asia pacifico. Sobre los costes es la propia inflación, en su mercado que es el americano y europeo principalmente si han subido el precio en el supermercado y eso es fácil de comprobar.
Ademas como explicas lo siguiente:¿Porque estan comprando los propietarios si son los mas conscientes de la situación de inflacion de costes?


----------



## ajmens (14 Ene 2022)

Siguen las compras de los insiders sin parar, tras el dividendo.
¿Posibles buenas noticias cercanas? ¿Alguna compra interesante?








Ebro Foods SA Insider Trading Activity


Track insider transactions across markets




www.insiderscreener.com


----------



## Elena Sainz (15 Ene 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Dentro de las empresas españolas la que mejor puede encarar la inflación en mi opinión es Ebro Foods,
> Lo expongo:
> 
> Líder Mundial en venta de arroz y segundo en pasta.
> ...



No sé si Ebro funciona como refugio frente a la inflación, pero sí te puedo decir que Archer Daniels-Midland (produce y procesa soja y cereales) se me ha ido disparando sin prisa pero sin pausa desde que empezaron a sonar tambores el año pasado, que la tengo a x2 ya sin incluir dividendos cobrados.

Llevo las dos, Ebro desde 2018 y ADM desde verano 2019, y no hay color.


----------



## ajmens (21 Ene 2022)

De momento aguantamos los inicios de esta corrección de la bolsa con buena nota.


----------



## cerilloprieto (2 Feb 2022)

Hoy parece que ha habido una venta fuerte hace poco. Y digo venta porque parece que tira para abajo tras un volumen inusual ¿Se sabe algo?


----------



## kerberos (3 Feb 2022)

Llevo años en este valor. Sirve como fondo de armario y ya está.
Como ya decíais, compañia en canal lateral eterno, reparte beneficios puntualmente (aunque no especialmente altos), que está bien para entrar en una corrección y, acabar holdeando ad eternum, esperando que algun dia suba. 

Si me permitís la analogía, es un diesel de los años 90: te lleva a todos lados; no gasta demasiado, pero tampoco es q el consumo esté optimizado; cuando le pisas, tarda en reaccionar, y cuando reacciona, ya tienes que frenar. Es la típica acción que tienes pq no da sobresaltos, pero sabes q nunca te va a pegar un buen subidon. 

Hasta ahora, batía a la inflacion. En el futuro, veremos...


----------



## ajmens (27 Feb 2022)

Ebro Foods compra la compañía americana Inharvest por 43,3 millones de euros


La operación permite al grupo agroalimentario español tomar posiciones en las zonas arroceras del Oeste de Estados Unidos



sevilla.abc.es




Suministradores del ejercito americano.


----------



## ajmens (27 Feb 2022)

El lunes da resultados de 2021 veremos...


----------



## ajmens (28 Feb 2022)

Ebro Foods logró 238,6 millones de euros de beneficio neto en 2021, lo que supone un incremento del 24% respecto al ejercicio precedente, impulsado en parte por la plusvalía neta generada por las ventas de activos durante el año, que ascienden a 60,7 millones de euros, según ha informado la multinacional española en un comunicado.

En concreto, la cifra de negocio se sitúa en línea con el año anterior, alcanzando los 2.877,4 millones de euros, un 0,7% menos. La compañía lo ha calificado de un "hito muy satisfactorio" dado el extraordinario efecto que tuvieron las compras compulsivas en 2020 debido al confinamiento.

Por su parte, el resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda), tras afrontar una inflación de costes de 83 millones de euros e incrementar la inversión publicitaria hasta los 91,4 millones de euros, se sitúa en 353,5 millones de euros, un 2,9% menos que en el ejercicio anterior.

La deuda neta del propietario de Brillante y Garofalo se sitúa en los 504,7 millones de euros, 446 millones de euros menos que a cierre del 2020. Una cifra que recoge el pago de los dividendos ordinario y extraordinario, que asciende a 174,9 millones de euros, 120 millones de euros en inversiones en 'Capex', un incremento de 175 millones de euros en el circulante sobre el cierre del ejercicio anterior por las posiciones tomadas en materias primas, y el ingreso de 753 millones de euros por la venta de los negocios de pasta seca en Francia y Norteamérica.

Por líneas de negocio, en el área de arroz la firma registró unas ventas de 1.810,5 millones de euros, lo que supone un 2% menos, mientras que el Ebitda-A se recortó un 2,7%, hasta 231,7 millones de euros.

Un área que se ha visto impactada por la extraordinaria inflación de costes en la energía, materias primas agrícolas y auxiliares, y la logística.

Ebro ha precisado que en el ámbito de las materias primas, sus herramientas han sido la diversificación en orígenes y el incremento de circulante. No obstante, han tenido que afrontar un importante incremento en el coste de los arroces aromáticos, fundamentales para Riviana y Tilda, por los elevados precios de los fletes marítimos.

Respecto al área de pasta, la cifra de ventas decrece un 1%, hasta alcanzar 1.122,2 millones de euros, mientras que el Ebitda-A se sitúa en 136,5 millones de euros, un 2,8% menos.

Ebro ha destacado que en este ejercicio concluyó la desinversión de los negocios de pasta seca norteamericano y pasta seca, salsas y sémolas del Grupo Panzani, concentrando sus actividades en pasta en las categorías del premium, el fresco y el 'convenience' a través de las sociedades Garofalo, Lustucru, Olivieri y Bertagni.

En lo que respecta a la materia prima, la reducción de un 50% en la cosecha norteamericana ha provocado una extraordinaria subida del precio del trigo duro europeo, que se eleva desde 295 euros por tonelada a principios de agosto hasta los 540 euros por tonelada actuales, la inflación más fuerte desde el año 2007.

Ebro calificado de "muy positivos" los resultados registrados en 2021, un ejercicio plagado de retos y dificultades como las oleadas del coronavirus, fenómenos meteorológicos extremos, una significativa reducción de cosechas e importantes subidas de costes (€83 millones de euros más que en 2020 y 143 millones de euros respecto a 2019).

"Nos deja la satisfacción de confirmar nuevamente la consistencia de nuestro modelo de negocio obteniendo unos resultados muy positivos, similares a los cosechados en 2020, un año que fue récord dentro de la historia de la compañía", ha señalado.

De esta forma, Ebro encara un 2022 que prevé "aún más difícil" por la evolución de la inflación, la necesidad de negociar traspaso de precios y las sequías, pero confía en que sus fortalezas, la generación de sinergias y la continua labor de optimización de costes le permitan afrontar de manera razonable este ejercicio


----------



## ajmens (1 Mar 2022)

Al fin parece que vuelve a los 17


----------



## ajmens (11 Mar 2022)

Esta semana ha sido mala.
Pero es momento de mantener mente fria, la inflación no le es perjudicial a este negocio en el largo plazo.
Los insiders parecen saberlo:








Ebro Foods SA Insider Trading Activity


Track insider transactions across markets




www.insiderscreener.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Esta semana ha sido mala.
> Pero es momento de mantener mente fria, *la inflación no le es perjudicial a este negocio en el largo plazo*.
> Los insiders parecen saberlo:
> 
> ...



*Llevo tiempo siguiendo a la empresa y podría entrar en mi cartera algun día*, pero a tu frase te muestro los productos de Ebro foods:








Brands - Ebro Foods


Large portfolio of brands in our core businesses




www.ebrofoods.es





Ahora veamos qué supermercados son los mas importantes en España:TOP cadenas de supermercados e hipermercados de España (ranking)

(La información es del 2018, pero para el estudio vale)

Mercadona es el primer supermercado de España. ¿Quién es su modelo de cliente? ¿Qué productos tiene mercadona EN SUS PROPIAS MARCAS (e.g. Hacendado) que compitan con los de Ebro? ¿Qué presencia tiene Ebro en Mercadona?

Y la pregunta del dolor: Cuando hay recesión, ¿que compran los clientes? ¿Marcas blancas o lo que lleva Ebro?

*Datos > Sentimientos. Y repito: Me gusta la empresa.*


----------



## ajmens (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Llevo tiempo siguiendo a la empresa y podría entrar en mi cartera algun día*, pero a tu frase te muestro los productos de Ebro foods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo veo justamente al revés, la inflación favorece a una empresa como Ebro Foods porque al ser una empresa especialista en este sector se pueden centrar en buscar en el mercado el mejor precio posible para la materia prima en el mercado internacional (por no hablar de la capacidad de almacenaje), dudo mucho que las marcas blancas de Mercadona, Dia, Carrefour... tengan esa misma capacidad, recordemos que el negocio español de Ebro Foods es solo el 7%.

Por tanto las marcas blancas van a subir mas de precio que las marcas premiun reduciendose el GAP entre ambas, (lo puedes comprobar en el supermercado Garofalo ha subido menos que las marcas blancas).

Ahora preguntante que hará el consumidor medio que ve que no puede comprar tanta carne para hacerse un estofado de ternera por ejemplo. Sustituiran ese producto premiun por un arroz con menos carne o una pasta boloñesa y seleccionaran el producto de mayor calidad, la psique humana funciona así, se vio claramente durante el confinamiento, que la gente no podia ir al restaurante y se daban homenajes en casa.

Por eso Ebro Foods se ha quitado toda la pasta seca de bajo valor añadido. Por no hablar de mercados emergentes como la quinoa que pueden ser un buen sustituto a las pastas secas para el consumidor medio preocupado por su dieta.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Lo veo justamente al revés, la inflación favorece a una empresa como Ebro Foods porque al ser una empresa especialista en este sector se pueden centrar en buscar en el mercado el mejor precio posible para la materia prima en el mercado internacional (por no hablar de la capacidad de almacenaje), dudo mucho que las marcas blancas de Mercadona, Dia, Carrefour... tengan esa misma capacidad, recordemos que el negocio español de Ebro Foods es solo el 7%.
> 
> Por tanto las marcas blancas van a subir mas de precio que las marcas premiun reduciendose el GAP entre ambas, (lo puedes comprobar en el supermercado Garofalo ha subido menos que las marcas blancas).
> 
> ...



Entrar en una empresa intentando predecir no ya la situación macro, sino las sutilezas psicolóticas de la gente... Mira por ahí no paso. Suena a jugar a la ruleta.

Y a mí Ebro me gustaba pero el beneficio va a bajar por la inflación, que la resistirá? Sin duda. Pero su margen de beneficio han dicho ellos mismos que va a bajar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Lo veo justamente al revés, la inflación favorece a una empresa como Ebro Foods porque al ser una empresa especialista en este sector* se pueden centrar* en buscar en el mercado el mejor precio posible para la materia prima en el mercado internacional (por no hablar de la capacidad de almacenaje), *dudo mucho que* las marcas blancas de Mercadona, Dia, Carrefour... tengan esa misma capacidad, recordemos que el negocio español de Ebro Foods es solo el 7%.
> 
> Por tanto las marcas blancas van a subir mas de precio que las marcas premiun reduciendose el GAP entre ambas, (lo puedes comprobar en el supermercado Garofalo ha subido menos que las marcas blancas).
> 
> ...



Datos > Sentimientos.

"Pueden..."
"Dudo mucho que..."

Pasemos a los hechos de la forma mas sencilla posible. 

1. En un entorno de recesión, ¿sabes cuál es la diferencia de precio entre su marca de arroz "brillante" y el arroz hacendado?

2. La psique humana funciona así: Voy a comprar arroz y tengo poco dinero -> Compraré arroz mas barato.

3. Aqui no hablamos de la diferencia entre comer en restaurante o comer en casa, sino comer con 600 euros al mes o comer con 400 euros al mes (por decir algo). No solo tenemos un mercado inflacionario REAL en torno al 7%, sino que encima han subido la luz y los carburantes.

4. No sé si habrás estado en Japón, Brasil, Taiwan, o EEUU. De EEUU no recuerdo, pero en todos los otros paises las marcas de Ebro son consideradas premium. ¿Sabes lo que les pasa a las marcas premium en un entorno como el actual?

Y vuelvo a repetir: *No es que no me guste Ebro. De hecho, ES MUY POSIBLE QUE ME META. De hecho, he repetido varias veces que sería la primera empresa española en la que entraría*. Pero atendiendo a la combinación de datos macro + fundamentales le veo recorrido hacia abajo.

Prefiero perderme la oportunidad a entrar y perder dinero. No trato de insultar a la marca ni al producto, pero no me convence DE MOMENTO para entrar.


----------



## ajmens (12 Mar 2022)

El colapso del mercado de materias primas.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Mar 2022)

Está a PER 25, esta CARA. Y en el crash de 2008 cayó un -60% entre 2008 y 2010.
Yo creo que hasta que no esté en PER 12 - 15, NADA.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Está a PER 25, esta CARA. Y en el crash de 2008 cayó un -60% entre 2008 y 2010.
> Yo creo que hasta que no esté en PER 12 - 15, NADA.


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

Assalto ai supermercati, scaffali vuoti/ Psicosi guerra: caccia a pasta, olio, sale…


Supermercati presi d'assalto in tutta Italia, scaffali vuoti: si temono l'arrivo della Terza Guerra Mondiale e lo sciopero degli autotrasportatori




www.ilsussidiario.net





Compras de panico en Italia arramblan con la pasta y el aceite...


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

La media de compra de los insiders de los ultimos meses es de 16,60 aunque la ultima compra la hicieron a 15,90. En mi opinion esta para entrar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Assalto ai supermercati, scaffali vuoti/ Psicosi guerra: caccia a pasta, olio, sale…
> 
> 
> Supermercati presi d'assalto in tutta Italia, scaffali vuoti: si temono l'arrivo della Terza Guerra Mondiale e lo sciopero degli autotrasportatori
> ...



...y éste dato puntual indica que Ebro va a ir to the moon. Con todo el respeto.


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...y éste dato puntual indica que Ebro va a ir to the moon. Con todo el respeto.



Yo no he dicho eso, pero nos movemos en un contexto peculiar actualmente. Ni siquiera estoy seguro que se pueda ganar mucho dinero con Ebro, lo que creo que es posible no perderlo.
¿Tu que harías para protegerte de la inflacion?
Dentro del Ibex (España) no se me ocurre ninguna empresa mejor. Y de Europa tampoco muchas mas. Del mercado americano si.
Por supuesto hablo de posiciones de muy largo plazo (10 años) que digas me posiciono y me olvido (como las antiguas cuentas corrientes al 3% anual)


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Está a PER 25, esta CARA. Y en el crash de 2008 cayó un -60% entre 2008 y 2010.
> Yo creo que hasta que no esté en PER 12 - 15, NADA.



Esta a PER 10,9 INVESTING no lo indica correctamente en datos a tiempo real que es donde lo has mirado


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

Si tienes hipoteca, una alternativa para protegerte de la inflación es amortizar deuda anticipadamente en la medida en la que vayas teniendo disponible para invertir.

Piensa que estás pagando metros cuadrados de tu vivienda al mismo precio congelado que firmaste cuando compraste la casa entera. El dinero que metas ahora no perderá valor con la inflación porque tenemos inflación de precios inmobiliarios. Eso sí, lo que metas es irreversible a no ser que vendas tu casa. 

Y si el interés de la hipoteca es variable, al amortizar irás minorando tu exposición al riesgo de tipos de interés, que se avecinan subidas, de entrada ya nos están anunciando el fin de la compra de bonos por parte del BCE.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si tienes hipoteca, una alternativa para protegerte de la inflación es amortizar deuda anticipadamente en la medida en la que vayas teniendo disponible para invertir.
> 
> Piensa que estás pagando metros cuadrados de tu vivienda al mismo precio congelado que firmaste cuando compraste la casa entera. El dinero que metas ahora no perderá valor con la inflación porque tenemos inflación de precios inmobiliarios. Eso sí, lo que metas es irreversible a no ser que vendas tu casa.
> 
> Y si el interés de la hipoteca es variable, al amortizar irás minorando tu exposición al riesgo de tipos de interés, que se avecinan subidas, de entrada ya nos están anunciando el fin de la compra de bonos por parte del BCE.



Correcto...*siempre y cuando tengas el total y absoluto convencimiento de que podrás pagar tu hipoteca de principio a fin.*

Eso, en un entorno de recesión casi segura es algo bastante atrevido.

Y si no me crees, pregúntales a todos los que perdieron su vivienda a partir del 2007. De hecho, dos de mis viviendas provienen diréctamente de esos dramas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Esta a PER 10,9 INVESTING no lo indica correctamente en datos a tiempo real que es donde lo has mirado



A mi me sale a PER 18 en mi broker, pero se tiene que actualizar el lunes.

En cualqueir caso para mi le falta aún recorrido.


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si tienes hipoteca, una alternativa para protegerte de la inflación es amortizar deuda anticipadamente en la medida en la que vayas teniendo disponible para invertir.
> 
> Piensa que estás pagando metros cuadrados de tu vivienda al mismo precio congelado que firmaste cuando compraste la casa entera. El dinero que metas ahora no perderá valor con la inflación porque tenemos inflación de precios inmobiliarios. Eso sí, lo que metas es irreversible a no ser que vendas tu casa.
> 
> Y si el interés de la hipoteca es variable, al amortizar irás minorando tu exposición al riesgo de tipos de interés, que se avecinan subidas, de entrada ya nos están anunciando el fin de la compra de bonos por parte del BCE.



El problema es si no tienes deudas.


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A mi me sale a PER 18 en mi broker, pero se tiene que actualizar el lunes.
> 
> En cualqueir caso para mi le falta aún recorrido.



Lo he calculado a mano porque en cada página pone una cosa.
El BPA=Beneficio Neto/ Nº acciones= 238.600.000/153.865.392=1,55
Precio actual accion/BPA=16,12/1,55=10,4
Que coincide con lo que pone en INVESTING en datos demorados. (No se porque esta acción en tiempo real sale mal en esta pagina pero sale bien en datos demorados)


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> El problema es si no tienes deudas.



Estas a tiempo de contraer un poco de deuda y adquirir una modesta vivienda


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Correcto...*siempre y cuando tengas el total y absoluto convencimiento de que podrás pagar tu hipoteca de principio a fin.*
> 
> Eso, en un entorno de recesión casi segura es algo bastante atrevido.
> 
> Y si no me crees, pregúntales a todos los que perdieron su vivienda a partir del 2007. De hecho, dos de mis viviendas provienen diréctamente de esos dramas.



Total y absoluto no lo tiene nadie, todos podemos morirnos mañana o arruinarnos o que se nos incendie la casa o se llene de okupas el barrio...

Pero bueno es cambiar unos riesgos por otros.


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estas a tiempo de contraer un poco de deuda y adquirir una modesta vivienda



Paso de endeurdarme sinceramente, además si el gobierno va a dar una mordida a alguien sera a los tenedores de varias viviendas, simplemente por ser la forma de ahorro mas comun de nuestro pais.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Total y absoluto no lo tiene nadie, todos podemos morirnos mañana o arruinarnos o que se nos incendie la casa o se llene de okupas el barrio...
> 
> Pero bueno es cambiar unos riesgos por otros.



Cuando compré mi primera vivienda tenía en metálico el 50% de su valor en líquido, un contrato indefinido y un seguro de despido. Sumando todo calculé que, si me despedían al dia siguiente, mi primera vivienda sería pagada.

Mi segunda y tercera viviendas las pague en dinero en efectivo. Y para la última, además de tener el 50% en líquido, sabía que si vendía cualquier de mis otras propiedades al 50% de su valor (me la quitarían de las manos) mi hipoteca estaría pagada.

Así que puedo decirte que tengo el total y absoluto convencimiento de que puedo pagar todas mis deudas. Y si me muero no me va a importar.

Es de GILIPOLLAS jugar a "Guarren Buffe" con dinero que no tienes, mas aún cuando estamos en un entorno deflacionarioinflacionario*.

Pero oshe, espero que todo el mundo piense como tú porque necesito dramas para poder incrementar mis propiedades, o a ver si te crees que soy tan tonto como para comprar a precio de mercado 

*Quise decir inflacionario. Gracias @javiwell por pillar el error.


----------



## ajmens (13 Mar 2022)

Europa creo que se va a un descrecimiento sostenido en el tiempo. 
Ebro es una empresa defensiva y con mucho mercado en America y Reino Unido que parece que son los que mejor van a aguantar en occidente. Repito que no es una empresa para pegar el pelotazo sino para surfear la inflación, seguramente en Europa muchas empresas suban mucho más, pero es mucho mas dificil de averiguar.
Digamos que ebro lo veo la opcion mas razonable, por ser un sector tan seguro.


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Paso de endeurdarme sinceramente, además si el gobierno va a dar una mordida a alguien sera a los tenedores de varias viviendas, simplemente por ser la forma de ahorro mas comun de nuestro pais.



En mi caso solo tengo una, la vivienda principal. 

El tener un poco de deuda, por un lado te obliga a atender a un pago mensual pero por otro lado te brinda una buena alternativa de inversión.

Si no viviéramos en un sistema de dinero público y tipos de interés de planificación central quinquenal tendríamos todos ahorros heredados y pocas deudas y jugosos dividendos. Pero dadas las normas del juego, es interesante tener un poco de deuda, es un asco pero es así


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Europa creo que se va a un descrecimiento sostenido en el tiempo. Ebro es una empresa defensiva y con mucho mercado en America y Reino Unido que parece que son los que mejor van a aguantar en occidente. Repito que no es una empresa para pegar el pelotazo sino para surfear la inflación, seguramente en Europa muchas empresas suban mucho más, pero es mucho mas dificil de averiguar, digamos que ebro lo veo la opcion mas razonable.



Muy deacuerdo con ese comentario, pero en mi caso sigo necesitando que baje mas para que tenga sentido para mi.

Puedes comprar zapatos buenos de altísima calidad y aun así pagarlos caros. O puedes comprar zapatos buenos de igual calidad de rebajas. Todo depende de la paciencia y lo mucho o poco que necesites esos zapatos.


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuando compré mi primera vivienda tenía en metálico el 50% de su valor en líquido, un contrato indefinido y un seguro de despido. Sumando todo calculé que, si me despedían al dia siguiente, mi primera vivienda sería pagada.
> 
> Mi segunda y tercera viviendas las pague en dinero en efectivo. Y para la última, además de tener el 50% en líquido, sabía que si vendía cualquier de mis otras propiedades al 50% de su valor (me la quitarían de las manos) mi hipoteca estaría pagada.
> 
> ...



Querrás decir que estamos en un entorno inflacionario.

La abrumadora mayoría de las compras de vivienda se hacen con dinero que uno no tiene, con hipoteca, no todo el mundo tiene cash para comprar ladrillo a toca teja. Que tu si lo tienes, pues te felicito.


----------



## cerilloprieto (14 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> La media de compra de los insiders de los ultimos meses es de 16,60 aunque la ultima compra la hicieron a 15,90. En mi opinion esta para entrar.



En noviembre también compraron a 17€. Para mí que van promediando a la baja, como haríamos cualquier otro.


----------



## ajmens (15 Mar 2022)

El líder mundial en arroz y segundo fabricante de pasta aludió a precios ya tensionados antes del conflicto y ya ha recogido las últimas cosechas. Eso sí, los costes energéticos y de transporte sí podrían seguir ascendiendo


El líder mundial en arroz y segundo fabricante de pasta aludió a precios ya tensionados antes del conflicto y ya ha recogido las últimas cosechas. Eso sí, los costes energéticos y de transporte sí podrían seguir ascendiendo




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## ajmens (15 Mar 2022)

Kepler ve a Ebro Foods como buen refugio, pero recorta a mantener por el aumento de los costes


Los analistas de la firma francesa Kepler Cheuvreux rebajan la recomendación del fabricante español de pasta Ebro Foods de "comprar" a "mantener", basándose en una mayor inflación y la ausencia de catalizadores claros a corto plazo




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Querrás decir que estamos en un entorno inflacionario.
> 
> La abrumadora mayoría de las compras de vivienda se hacen con dinero que uno no tiene, con hipoteca, no todo el mundo tiene cash para comprar ladrillo a toca teja. Que tu si lo tienes, pues te felicito.



Disculpa es lo que quería decir pero estoy escribiendo una cosa y pensando en otras 18. Muchas gracias por la corrección.

Dicho lo anterior, efectívamente la gran mayoría de compras de vivienda se hace con dinero prestado (yo lo he hecho dos veces), pero mi metodología se basa en reducir el riesgo a tal nivel que sea lo mas cercano al 100% de seguridad.

No sé si recordarás la crisis del 2007. Yo ví a gente conocida, incluso en mi familia lejana, perder su vivienda. Ni de coña me va a pasar a mi. Prefiero mil veces pasar mil oportunidades que arriesgarme y cometer una cagada de semejante tamaño.


----------



## ajmens (24 Mar 2022)

Poco movimiento estos días en bolsa, pero los insiders siguen sus compras sin parar:









Ebro Foods SA Insider Trading Activity


Track insider transactions across markets




www.insiderscreener.com


----------



## ajmens (1 Abr 2022)

La guerra y la huelga cuadruplican el precio del aceite y triplican el de pasta y arroz en los súper


Todos los operadores de la distribución alimentaria han trasladado un incremento medio del 5% en los precios




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Abr 2022)

Pillo sirio. Los que decís que esperáis a que baje más, cuáles serían esos precios, 14€?


----------



## ajmens (27 Abr 2022)

Ebro Foods redujo su beneficio un 21,4% en el primer trimestre, hasta alcanzar los 41,5 millones de euros, frente a los 52,8 millones de euros del mismo periodo de ejercicio precedente, por menores extraordinarios, según ha informado la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

En concreto, la multinacional española ha precisado que en el primer trimestre de 2021 se incluía el ingreso extraordinario de la venta de los negocios de pasta seca en Norteamérica. Así, excluído de la comparativa la contribución de los negocios vendidos en 2021 (Panzani, Catelli y negocio de pasta seca estadounidense), el beneficio neto crecería un 14,5%.

La cifra de negocio del fabricante de Garofalo y Brillante se elevó un 24%, hasta los 725,8 millones de euros, impulsado por el buen comportamiento de los productos de alto valor añadido y una cadena de suministro sólida y bien diversificada.

Por su parte, el resultado bruto de explotación (Ebidta) ajustado se situó en los 87 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento del 11,2% respecto al mismo período de 2021.

La deuda neta se sitúa en 555,1 millones de euros, 50 millones de euros más que a cierre del ejercicio 2021. Esta cifra recoge 18,2 millones de euros de inversiones 'capex', un incremento de 72,3 millones de euros en el circulante sobre el cierre del ejercicio anterior, por los precios más altos de los stocks y las fuertes posiciones tomadas en materias primas durante el trimestre y el pago de 44,8 millones de euros por el impuesto de Sociedades.

Por líneas de negocio, en la categoría de arroz, las ventas se situaron en los 562,3 millones de euros, un 24,2% más, mientras que el Ebitda-A ha alcanzado los 73,1 millones de euros, un 12,1% más.

Ebro ha indicado que la situación climática en España y otros países está provocando un mercado de precios fuertes ante las perspectivas de reducción de la superficie cultivada de arroz, siembras anticipadas inferiores y factores de competencia con otros cereales.

Ante esta compleja situación, la firma ha aprovechado su diversificada estructura de aprovisionamiento global para realizar importantes compras, en las que han asumido un "altísimo" coste los fletes marítimos.

Respecto a la división de pasta, donde Ebro ha afrontado una importante subida de precios del trigo duro, la cifra de ventas se ha elevado un 19,2%, hasta los 166,1 millones de euros, mientras que el Ebitda-A ha situado en los 17,3 millones de euros, lo que supone el 1,5% más.

La firma ha señalado que en Francia el negocio de pasta fresca también se ha visto afectado por la fuerte subida de las materias primas (semolina, huevos, carne, etc.), energía y materiales de embalaje, la huelga en las plantas de la sociedad Lustucru Frais y la ausencia de promociones durante el período.

*
ADVIERTE DEL IMPACTO DE LA INFLACIÓN*

La compañía ha destacado el impacto de la inflación en el primer trimestre del año, que se ha recrudecido por los nuevos desafíos surgidos tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Ebro, que no tiene ningún tipo de actividad en estos países, ha advertido de los efectos colaterales importantes que está teniendo y en los sobrecostes extraordinarios como consecuencia de las nuevas olas de inflación en materias primas y auxiliares, transporte, energía y costes laborales, así como de la huelga de transporte en España por el encarecimiento del combustible.

En este escenario de incertidumbre, la compañía sitúa la inflación de costes para este ejercicio en 234,4 millones de euros, que se unen a la inflación ya soportada durante 2020 y 2021.

"En el actual contexto inflacionista no favorece la eventual necesidad de nuevas subidas de precios, pues vemos una fuerte oposición tanto de los distribuidores como de los consumidores, que vuelven a fijarse en el precio como variable muy importante en sus decisiones de compra", han señalado


----------



## chainsaw man (28 Abr 2022)

Estuve a punto de pillarlas cuando bajaron durante la pandemia y no me arrepiento de que dejarlas escapar, como dicen otro florero creo que como no bajen a 14-15 euros yo ni me planteo meterme ahi.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Jul 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Estuve a punto de pillarlas cuando bajaron durante la pandemia y no me arrepiento de que dejarlas escapar, como dicen otro florero creo que como no bajen a 14-15 euros yo ni me planteo meterme ahi.



15,42€ hoy. Pillamos o seguimos esperando? 

Podía haber pillado Inditex sobre los 19,50 - 19,90 en abril y no las pillé por por aquí decían que que por debajo de 18 ni con un palo y ya ves tú a donde se ha ido desde entonces...


----------



## ajmens (21 Jul 2022)

Hay que ver los resultados del dia 27, yo creo que seran buenos al tener tantas ventas en dolares usa es el 46% de su mercado


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (21 Jul 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Podía haber pillado Inditex sobre los 19,50 - 19,90 en abril y no las pillé por por aquí decían que que por debajo de 18 ni con un palo y ya ves tú a donde se ha ido desde entonces...



Como te fíes de lo que digan en este foro de madmaxistas retrasados mentales puedes acabar arruinado. Eso sí, con la casa llena de latas de atún y campings gas.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Jul 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Como te fíes de lo que digan en este foro de madmaxistas retrasados mentales puedes acabar arruinado. Eso sí, con la casa llena de latas de atún y campings gas.



Y de oro y plata (que por cierto, están a las puertas de irse al inframundo a pesar de que estamos en la antesala del Madmax ).


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jul 2022)

El xonsejo de admón se onfló en su dia a recomprar...creo que sobre 22-24eu o algo asi...

vaya linces xD


----------



## Spoiler (22 Jul 2022)

La cotización está más o menos estable y la rentabilidad por dividendo es del 5% y luego hay que pagar impuestos, por lo que con una inflación de más del 10% creo que no merece la pena. Además las Bolsas están bajando.


----------

